# Tenderfoot Creek Campground Alaska



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

We stayed at this nice little campground this week. It has 27 spots and was nice and quiet with some good views of the mountains. It is $11.00 a nite and if you have a golden ages/access it is half off.

Only thing I noticed was the sites are not all that big with only a few pull-throughs that weren't all that big either. The spots aren't exactly level but they are that bad either. I would definitely go back there again as the scenery is nice and you are able to see the Northern Lights on a clear nite as we did Tuesday night.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, I would love to be able to camp in Alaska! Sounds like you found a real nugget!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you found a nice place to camp.

Got pictures?


----------

